# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки от Чемпиона BSP Javir vom Talka Marda - в Украине!

## Nubira

Родились щенки от сочетания:
*Javir vom Talka Marda*




http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/450116.html
V (BSZS), Kl. 1, HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1), HD-ZW 69
*- Bundessiegerpr&#252;fung-2008 (Baunatal) - 100-96-99 - 295 - 1 место* 
-WUSV-WM 08 (Cincinnati/Florence USA) - 96-95-94 - 285 - 3 место
-Bundessiegerpr&#252;fung 2007 (Meppen) - 97- 94 - 96 - 287 - 3 место
-Universalsierer 2007


*Bridget vom der Steinfluss*





http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/513593.html
IPO-3 Kkl 1, HD-A
Вице победитель "«Кубок Украины 2008» FCI-CACIT" ( G&#252;nther Diegel). Неднократный участник и призер соревнований по IPO\VPG.

Дата рождения щенков: 10.08.09

8 кобелей, 3 суки. 
*
ВИДЕО:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE3HTRyPDWM*

Контактный телефон: 8-067-706-22-74, Юрий Любарский. 
г.Киев.

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Nubira

Явирята :)

----------


## Nubira

Детям на фото - 26 дней

----------


## Nubira



----------


## Tatjana

Покупатели уже есть на всех? :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Блин, какие классные!!!!
И папа хорош! И мама ничего :Ag:  А если еще и по любви....
Жил бы в частном доме....

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Таня, есть ещё щенки на продажу. :Ax: 
Сегодня едем их фотографировать.)))

----------


## Tatjana

Очень интересно бы видео посмотреть, как едят, как играют... Я просто интересуюсь, пока никаких щенков себе брать не могу. Уже поняла, что разведение рабочих - это не бизнес, это творчество с фанатизмом, приносящие удовлетворение душе, а не карману. :Aa: 
Не реально иметь много плем. сук. Просто нет времени их воспитывать и тренировать. :Ac: 
А у нас некоторые спортсмены разуверились в н.о, а есть и такие, кто говорят, что с шоу работать легче. :Ag:  Так что в Эстонии пока алес с рабочим разведением... Я, да Катя Алёхина. Вот и всё.

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

По видео - это нужно к Юре обратится!)) А я заведую фоточастью. :Ag: 
Вобщем-то, мысль я твою поняла...Задумка очень хорошая про видео "взросления" таких щенков. :Ab:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Явирёнок сегодня. Возраст 1 мес и неделя.

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Щенячий загон оборудован шикарно - барьерчики, мячики, кожа. :0173:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

"Хочешь, расскажу что-то смешное?" :Ag:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян



----------


## Ольга Вартанян



----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Хочу сказать, что щеночки выращены отлично. Помёт очень ровный. Дети обаятельные и самоуверенные.
Продолжение следует...)

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Фотоальбом про Явирят можно посмотреть здесь:
http://public.fotki.com/VArtanyan/pu...vir-x-bridget/

----------


## Nubira

Осталось 2 щенка! Сука - Акула, кобель - Аль Капоне.

----------


## Tatjana

Хороши как!  :Ay:

----------

